# It all started out with a simple tree trunk



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Four years in the making…a must see

http://www.viralnova.com/tree-trunk-carving/


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

That was impressive.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful…I am in awe and humbled by this man's vision and skill. This is the most mind blowing carving I've ever seen. I'm wondering if he used all hand tools or if he employed any electric carving tools, either way it doesn't matter. (I'm pretty sure it wasn't a CNC.) Thanks for posting the link. It made my week!


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

The man was quoted as saying, "Give me a palm sander, a tree and a gallon of Makers Mark and I'll give you art."


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another article describing this impressive work of art

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2509367/Guinness-Book-Records-creating-worlds-longest-wooden-carving.html


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Freekin insane!! WowZa fer sure


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

unreal!


----------

